# Coral question!



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

So I have a 10 gallon nano reef tank and once it is done cycling I'm going to slowly start adding corals and some inverts. But I really don't know much about all the different types of corals, like is hard corals easier to take care of rather then soft or leathers? and what types would be good for my size of a tank? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

kris there are a number of corals that are suitable for your tank size but much of your capability will be measured in your skills and lighting set up.

No offense but being a novice at this I would recommend cutting your teeth on some soft corals or Softies as we like to call them. Most are fairly easy to do and many come in some absolutely stunning color morphs, such as Zoanthids and Mushrooms and Ricordia. Zoanthids/Palys and Ricordia are some of my faviorite corals! I just picked up a Blue Ricordia and some Blue Berry Zoanthids from reefgardener one of our sponsors I believe here. I would stay away from the Leather type corals unless you want nothing but various leathers in the tank due to some Chmeical Wafare issues they will create otherwise. But there is a pretty long list of suitable corals in this catagory.

Some Softies that I would persoanlly recommend are Xenia, Kenya Tree corals, Zoanthids, Palys', Starburst Polyps, Yellow Polyps, Mushrooms and Ricordias. This is not the only corals that are possible just some of the fairly easy and fairly common and many are quiet colorful. With these on this list success should come rather easily.

From here, LPS corals are just a small step away in their requiremnts. If you have been successful with Softies for several months and have adequate lighting its an easy transition to these corals. They do however have sweepers in mmost cases that they will extend and sting other corals with so they will need some elbow room. Something like a Candy Cane or Trumpit coral is one that comes to mind thats preety suitable. Some of the Brian Corals may also be in the offing as well.

From there is you really want to be challanged and think you got enough gas in the tank, SPS corals can really be colorful and awsome. But this will require pristine water conditions, husbandry skills and some pretty intense lighting. Dont recommend this route until you consider yourself a fairly advanced reefer. Even then they can be quiet the challenge. I am currently in the process of setting up and stocking one of my established 10 gallon Nanos thats being Upgraded. Hopefully in a month or so I can start adding some photos and what not as a example that someone can loosely follow.

HTH's


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks so much! Your information really did help a lot. 
Also I would love to see some pictures of your nano once you've stocked it!
I'll post a couple photos once I start adding corals(after my tank is done cycling)as well.
Thanks again!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dont be shy post some of it cycling now! Any eye candy is good eye candy!

Yeah that tank is is a bit of disarray at the moment but as things start to look up I will be posting pics from now til the present.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Completely agree. I feel you will be best to stay with soft corals in such a small tank. Honestly, the smaller a saltwater tank is, the more difficult it is to maintain. You should also be aware that as a general rule of thumb, the ratio is 1" of adult fish per 5 gallons of water. This would limit you to one fish which remains small should you decide to add a fish. You can have a very nice tank in a 10 gallon but I would recommend that you limit your coral selection to softies as previously mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Imaexpat2 said:


> Some Softies that I would persoanlly recommend are Xenia, Kenya Tree corals, Zoanthids, Palys', Starburst Polyps, Yellow Polyps, Mushrooms and Ricordias. This is not the only corals that are possible just some of the fairly easy and fairly common and many are quiet colorful. With these on this list success should come rather easily.
> 
> HTH's


Took the words right out of my mouth (or finger as it might be  ) I think that you should start here, and may even stay here. This list in my opinion represents some of the hardiest, least expensive, and fun to look at corals.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth (or finger as it might be  ) I think that you should start here, and may even stay here. This list in my opinion represents some of the hardiest, least expensive, and fun to look at corals.


I agree softies are some of the best looking corals as far as the entertaining factor goes. i with i had some more myself


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

wow, thanks for all the answers guys!
here are some quick pictures I took just a couple of minutes ago.

I made a new formation, the one in the gallery is my old rock set up.
dglmrf picture by krisleonardi - Photobucket

One of my most beautiful rock.
alsdmf picture by krisleonardi - Photobucket


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a great start! Wait til those babies get covered completely in purple goodness!


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks salth2o! 
that & one other rock are almost completely covered, the middle rock(that makes the arch way) is still greenish, I'll be posting more pictures once everything gets going!


----------

